# First entry on L1 visa



## hhuberla (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi again guys,

First of all, thanks for all your advice thus far. 

I'm planning on entering the US on an L1A visa in January 2010. My wife will hold an L2A visa. We were thinking of my wife staying back in the UK for a 4-6 weeks to finalise renting out our house while I go house-hunting in the US.

Would she be able to enter the US without me there with her or his her visa tied to travelling with me too? 

If this is allowed is it something which is unusual enough to make an immigration official raise his eyebrows and cause a problem?

Thanks
H


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

When we moved to the US on the same visa's as you and your wife, i entered 5 weeks after my husband, no problems at all


----------



## hhuberla (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone. One more box is checked !


----------

